# Which university to choose in Auckland



## rajeev608 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi!

I am an experienced person from Hospitality industry, working as a sales manager in Hyatt group of hotels. I have planned to move to new zealand and I am also willing to do a course in Hospitality and planning to settle after the course. My agents has recommended "Diploma in Business Management (with Specializations) Level 7" from NTEC Auckland campus. As I don't have a formal education in hospitality or business administration because I am a science graduate but have 15 years of experience in Sales & marketing & brand promotions in ICT & Hospitality industry. I just want to refresh my formal education and then take up a job in hospitality industry in new zealand. 

Please advice which course and which university will be better for me for opportunity and a good life in new zealand.

Is NTEC a better choice as I don't want to spend more on my formal education


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

NTEC isn't a university; it's a consortium of tertiary institutes. The only universities in Auckland are: Auckland Uni, AUT Uni, and Massey U/Albany. Unitec and Manukau IT might also have programmes, but they are polytechnics.


----------



## rajeev608 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Univesity/College*

Dear Jawnbc,

Thanks for your reply!

So you mean to say I should prefer university course rather than any private institute.

University courses are expensive, I can spend 18K for my education, anything you can recommend also which course would be better for me, as I am experienced person so should opt for Level 7 course or level 8/9. Which one do you recommend. 
Does doing course from university or institute matter for getting job in nz

Regards
Rajeev


----------



## rajeev608 (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh Thats Great! 196 odd views and only one reply; maybe i'm asking the wrong questions.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

That's all I can offer you.


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Rajeev
Yes, you are right. You are asking wrong questions. How can others recommend you what you should study in NZ. Its your choice which university or Polytechnic you want to pursue your further studies. You can Google various types of educational institutions in NZ and look at their programs and course fee. Choose program that suits your budget and interest. 
But if you have any specific question regarding a student visa or a location to stay near your chosen university or college, may be some one can help you. 
There is no surety that graduating from a particular college or University will give you a job. It depends on many other factors.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## rajeev608 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks John!

Actually I wanted to know will the course I opt for have any relevance for VISA approval. Someone has told me that if you are apply for Level 7 course then you have less chances of Visa being granted as of your Age 39 years & 15 years experienced. 

If that so then I should opt for Level 9 course. Will opting for level 9 be an advantage over level 7 course. Actually level 9 courses are going above my budget. 

Please advice ASAP.

Regards


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

rajeev608 said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> Actually I wanted to know will the course I opt for have any relevance for VISA approval. Someone has told me that if you are apply for Level 7 course then you have less chances of Visa being granted as of your Age 39 years & 15 years experienced.
> 
> ...


Hello Rajeev
As per the guidelines posted in the NZ immigration website, the answer to your question is NO. You can select any course to study in NZ regardless of your age or experience. 

But you have to remember that a level 7 course is equivalent to a Bachelors degree program. The normal age group of these students will be HALF of your age. I am not sure whether you will be comfortable while sitting in the class room and studying with them. If you are really interested to study in NZ, I recommend a level 9 program. 
If your objective is not study, but live in NZ, you may apply for a residence visa instead. 


Following are the Immigration guidelines and links related to student visa. Check it out
Options for people over 50 years of age - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase
What is required?
Student requirements
All about student visas
Some of the requirements of Student visa:
You have to secure an offer of place from the NZ education provider even before you apply for the visa. You should provide adequate source of funds for paying your tuition fee for the entire duration of the course. 
You should provide evidence of how you will leave NZ immediately after you finish your study. It can be either a return ticket or additional fund to buy the flight ticket.
You must have a passport that is valid for at least three months past the end of your intended stay.


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

rajeev608 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am an experienced person from Hospitality industry, working as a sales manager in Hyatt group of hotels. I have planned to move to new zealand and I am also willing to do a course in Hospitality and planning to settle after the course. My agents has recommended "Diploma in Business Management (with Specializations) Level 7" from NTEC Auckland campus. As I don't have a formal education in hospitality or business administration because I am a science graduate but have 15 years of experience in Sales & marketing & brand promotions in ICT & Hospitality industry. I just want to refresh my formal education and then take up a job in hospitality industry in new zealand.
> 
> ...



Hi Rajee,

This is bit late to ask about you. May I ask that what finally you decided and did you get enrolled in any program?

Waiting to hear.


----------

